# ACPC affected my ACNL play



## amemome (Feb 26, 2018)

I don't know about everyone else, but ACPC has severely affected how much time i spend on ACNL...

The ease of having ACPC on my phone has completely devastated how much time i spend on my DS-- I think i dropped my ACNL game completely because I'm lazy and it's so much easier to just whip out my phone to play Pocket Camp for a couple of minutes.

Now I'll never get to see Harvest Day on ACNL LOL

Am I the only one guilty of this?


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 26, 2018)

In a way ACPC made me want to get back into other AC games, which I had been on hiatus for a long time. So it had the opposite effect with me xD


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 26, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> In a way ACPC made me want to get back into other AC games, which I had been on hiatus for a long time. So it had the opposite effect with me xD



I'm right there with you Andro. While I enjoy playing pocket camp very much, it has made me want to go back to my New Leaf towns, as it's really just a small fraction of what you can do in NL. It also makes me itch for a new full console version because with pocket camp, we are getting a small preview of how beautiful a Switch version could be and possibly some of the new features we may see. I'm also excited to see how Pocket Camp will link up to another game.


----------



## Whisboi (Feb 26, 2018)

Funny enough, ACPC made me transition from playing a lot of New Leaf to a lot of Happy Home Designer. The new furniture and the focus on decorating was refreshing, and when I’m not playing Pocket Camp, that’s what makes me wanna pick up HHD more than anything else.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Feb 26, 2018)

I think new leaf has pretty much been sucked dry for me so I don't feel bad about it, HOWEVER i'm almost certain when animal crossing switch comes out, acpc will go straight out the window xD


----------



## Sowelu (Feb 26, 2018)

I love Pocket Camp, it's a great mobile game with just enough Animal Crossing goodness to hold you over until the next console version. And I think Nintendo's goal is to expose AC (attached to Nintendo hardware) to the masses in the way of a mobile game, so hopefully the next console version of AC will bridge both games somehow (like riding your camper to your AC town, etc.). 

But I must say, the crisp high resolution graphics in PC does make New Leaf on the DS look a bit dated in terms of crispness. Having said that, when I do play AC:NL on the DS, I so appreciate (and miss) the subtle textures over everything (the villagers fur, the grass/grounds, etc.). In Pocket Camp, while the graphics are sharper, they lack texture and that coating that shifts with lighting as you see NL. It's a great little touch in NL that is missing in PC.  

Speaking of lighting, Pocket Camp's outdoor lighting is good, but it's a bit artificial looking, almost like it's taking place in an indoor sound-stage with artificial overhead lighting. Not as bad as older versions of Animal Crossing (GameCube, City Folk, which were bad IMHO), but no where as realistic looking as AC:NL. The outdoor lighting in New Leaf is so real and impressive, from dawn, to midday, to dusk, to late at night, they're all beautiful lighting stages. 

I hope that the next console version of Animal Crossing will retain the textures and and realistic outdoor lighting of NL while incorporating the high resolution graphics of PC.


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 27, 2018)

It's been the exact opposite for me too; I started up a new town after not playing for years, and I even started collecting a few amiibo cards to get some of the villagers I like now because of ACPC. I'm definitely spending more time playing New Leaf than Pocket Camp now, unless there is an event going on in Pocket Camp that I really like.

For me, Pocket Camp is a nice, simple Animal Crossing-shaped distraction to tide me over for new AC content until the next main series game is announced.


----------

